# un iPad mini plante-t-il plus qu'un iPad



## jrichelle (28 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Un ami m'a dit que certaines applications plantaient souvent sur son iPad mini alors qu'elles ne plantaient pas sur son iPad 2, et il m'a dit qu'il savait que d'autres avaient le même problème.

Alors est-ce que vraiment un iPad mini fait ses maladies de jeunesse en étant plus susceptible de planter qu'un bon vieux iPad ?

Par avance, merci pour les réponses.

Jean


----------



## Siciliano (28 Mars 2013)

Hello !

Perso, j'avais tout d'abord un iPad 2 pendant une période d'un an et demi environ, pour passer par la suite sur un iPad Mini et je t'avoue que j'ai pas vu d'applications planter plus que sur l'iPad 2.
Je pense que ça peut venir de son iPad Mini, d'applications peut être pas forcément mis à jour ou peut être jailbreak (?)...


----------



## Ealdu (28 Mars 2013)

À la maison on a 3 iPad2, et un mini. Jamais JB, mis a jour régulièrement.

Aucun soucis de plantage. Ils sont même franchement très rares.


----------



## MiWii (29 Mars 2013)

Aucune difference entres mes ipads (1, 2 et 3) et mon mini ! 

Les plantages sont rares... à vrai dire je n'en ai eu que lorsque les ibidules etaient jailbreakés...


----------

